# Codesys Webvisualisierung Trending



## Der-Grim (26 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte mit Codesys auf einer WAGO 750-849 ein Trending über die Webvisualisierung realisieren. Das klappt auch alles schön und gut ABER das Trending resettet immer wenn man den Browser schließt. Ich habs auch schon mit den Historien Einstellungen probiert aber das funktioniert nicht so wie es sollte.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich?

Grüße
Grim


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 April 2011)

Der-Grim schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit Codesys auf einer WAGO 750-849 ein Trending über die Webvisualisierung realisieren.



Hallo,

mit der Forum-Suche nach "codesys webvisu" findest Du hier 
einiges.

Nutzt Du das von CoDeSys mitgeliefert Applet? Hier hört 
man hin und wieder Klagen über die Stabilität, besonders 
wenn die JVM den Client-Rechner an die Leistungsgrenze 
bringt, siehe meinen Beitrag hier:

http://spsnet.de/showpost.php?p=275950&postcount=15


----------



## Der-Grim (26 April 2011)

Ich benutze einfach den Reiter "Visualisierung" im Codesys für die Webvisu.
Mit der Visualisierung an sich passt alles. 
Ich möchte einfach die Daten welche die Visualisierung im Trend ausspuckt auf der SPS speichern (Ringspeicher), damit ich auch nach mehreren Stunden/Tagen den Verlauf einfach nachvollziehen kann. Das funktioniert einwandfrei mit den SPS anderen Herstellern blos bring ichs hier nicht auf die Reihe.


----------



## Markus Rupp (26 April 2011)

moinsen kollege ;-)

alles fit, 

p.s. mich darfst auch mal was fragen ;-)


----------



## Der-Grim (26 April 2011)

Du bist doch auf Baustelle gewesen


----------



## neon (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
mich würde die Lösung zu dieser Frage auch interessieren: 


> Ich möchte einfach die Daten welche die Visualisierung im Trend  ausspuckt auf der SPS speichern (Ringspeicher), damit ich auch nach  mehreren Stunden/Tagen den Verlauf einfach nachvollziehen kann.


----------

